# An Easter Clean...



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

On a rare day off of late I managed to get the GTR out the garage and actually give it a quick wash and seal. 
All my products used... Shampoo, Citrus Cleaner on the wheels, Sealant, dressing and a final QD wipe over. No prep as the car didn't need any but as the light out was nice for a change (i.e. not dark ), and the reflections looked soooooooo good I managed to get a few snaps on the iPhone once done :thumbsup:









Bonnet:
















Roof:
























Boot & carbon wing:








rear 3/4:








Roof again:









































Now just need some decent weather and time to get out and drive it! 

Thanks for looking.
Alex .


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

absolutely stunning alex a real credit to you


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this at the GTROC London Meet at the end of month, still can't believe you got a day off Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice, what products do you use?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

drewzer said:


> Very nice, what products do you use?


Check out Alex' website.. Google 'Serious Performance.'

The car looks so tough!! I cleaned my Skyline GTR on the Monday gone and froze by the end of it.. LOL..


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a cracking job.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good as always alex


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wooowwww!


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Hi Alex did you get my PM ?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks everyone ... Kind of you all to say.

Gavin & Matty - pm's replied .


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stunning.*

Stunning looking car with a fabulous paint finish.:thumbsup:

Wish you lived near me, you could teach me some of those tricks. 

A credit to you mate.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Satan


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a stunning car and superb finish. How often does it come out to play?


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

That looks damn fine :thumbsup:


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Seriously nice looking motor.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks all 

Karls - Hasn't been out much the last couple of years with heavy workloads and house renovating taking all my time... But it's see's daylight and gets driven when I can, hopefully moreso this year now time is freeing up a little more .


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i think that is possibly one of the nicest 33'si have ever seen,and in fantastic condition,what wheels do you have on the car by the way,as they are lush.



simon


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers Simon .... 19in Volk ce28's, usual GTR fit 9.5 +12


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If people ask nicely Alex will bring some of his products to the GTROC London Meet at the Ace Cafe London at the end of this month!


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes please, great SP cleaning products used before, especially as my car is black and shows up everything.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that looks stunning,very nice :thumbsup:


----------

